

AWS Lowers Data Transfer Prices - sant0sk1
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/ann.jspa?annID=313

======
dfranke
Saturday I bitch at Bezos about EC2 prices, Wednesday they announce a price
cut. I'll let my ego think that it isn't a coincidence :-)

~~~
jrockway
But this is an S3 price cut, not an EC2 price cut.

~~~
dfranke
It's a general data transfer price cut. It applies to both S3 and EC2.

------
kvogt
umm, yes please. amazon actually sent us (justin.tv) an email showing how many
dollars we'll save this month based on last month's usage.

------
cstejerean
It seems like Bezos wasn't joking when he said Amazon is actively looking to
lower their costs and pass the savings to the consumers.

------
Xichekolas
An amusing case where lowering your price raises the bar to entry for
competitors. Well played Amazon, well played.

~~~
rudyfink
Not trying to troll, but isn't lowering prices always a competitive pressure
on other players in the market.

~~~
Xichekolas
I guess what I was going for was they were forgoing profits in the short term
to preemptively shut out possible future competitors. They already have a big
lead here... so they are trading some profits (realized through cost savings)
for extending that lead.

Don't feel like a troll for pointing out that I was being redundantly
redundant.

------
joanou
I am half joking. I realize there are real costs, albeit very small [orders of
magnitude lower than AWS], for data transfer. For my application, I would love
to outsource storage, but the economics using AWS are not favorable. I will
continue to host my own storage.

------
procyon
I guess it is some what expected when Google and Microsoft both are entering
in same market.

~~~
sah
Microsoft is entering this market?

~~~
cstejerean
If be entering the market we're talking about the magical platform that will
sync all your data and applications across all your devices, wait no, just
Windows devices, then maybe. But I hardly see that being anywhere close to S3.

------
joanou
Still too expensive. Why charge for transfer costs?

~~~
jrockway
Because it costs them money to transfer the data to you.

